

Is Working From Home Really All That Bad for Business?  - c0deporn
http://www.inc.com/laura-montini/hp-now-requiring-employees-to-report-to-the-office.html?cid=em01011week41day09a

======
c0deporn
HP is cutting telecommuting to improve collaboration. What do you think the
result will be? When I'm bored at the office I go and mess around with co-
workers or find ways to leave early.

